# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Thiết lập 2 modem wifi để có thể mở rộng vùng phủ sóng

## ocean123

tình hình là rất tình hình. em có 1 việc xin trình các đại ca, cao thủ. vấn đề là như thế này ạ. cách đây 3 năm thì em có mua 1 modem zoom x6, sau 3 năm làm việc miệt mài đã thấm mệt vì thế hôm qua em đã đổi sang 1 em mới là linksys wag160n. cài đặt ok các thứ chạy ổn. bây giờ em zoom x6 thừa ra nhưng vẫn dùng được nên em muốn tận dụng em x6 để dùng tiếp. cả 2 em đều có wifi và 4 port ethernet ạ.
- em đã lắp em linksys mới vào vị trí của em x6 ngày xưa-> mạng ổn, wifi ổn ( cái này em lắp ở tầng 2)
- kéo 1 đường cable từ 1 port ethernet của linksys và cắm vào 1 port ethernet của zoom x6 (em đặt zoom ở tầng 3 để mở rộng thêm vùng phủ sóng wifi)-> sau 1 hồi loay hoay thì máy trên tầng 3 cũng vào mạng ổn. chỉ có điều wifi thì em nó không thể vào được.em đã vào trang 10.0.0.2 để cấu hình cho em x6 kia nhưng không tài nào đặt pass cho wifi trên tầng 3 được.nếu thay đổi thông số gì là y như rằng máy bàn trên tầng 3 không vào được mạng. chuyển zoom x6 về chế độ mặc định của nhà sản xuất thì máy để bàn lại vào mạng được.
vấn đề của em là ở chỗ đấy ạ. bác nào giúp em cấu hình chuẩn cho 2 em nó dùng được cả lan và wifi ở cả 2 tầng với ạ. em xin cảm tạ ạ ! có phải vấn đề chỉ là cấu hình để biến con zoom x6 thành 1 chú access point không ạ?vì em zoom x6 chỉ nối thông qua cable với linksys, không được nối dsl nên đèn link cứ nháy hoài. có cách nào cho nó lịm đi luôn được không ạ?[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

đây là mô hình kết nối mạng ở nhà em, em bổ sung cho thêm phần sinh động.


em xin giải thích 1 chút : 
+ máy deskhome là máy ở tầng 2 của em - kết nối thẳng tới linksys ở giữa hình
+ máy win7pro là máy ở tầng 3 của ông anh trai - kết nối qua zoom x6 sau đó mới tới linksys. nhưng theo như sơ đồ máy biểu diễn thì nó lại không như vậy. e nghĩ lẽ ra phải là 1 đường nối từ win7pro đến zoom x6 sau đó từ zoom x6 mới là 1 đường nối tới linksys chứ nhỉ. tại sao lại vậy trong khi em không cắm thẳng từ linksys tới win7pro ????

----------


## nam123

> em xin giải thích 1 chút : 
> + máy deskhome là máy ở tầng 2 của em - kết nối thẳng tới linksys ở giữa hình
> + máy win7pro là máy ở tầng 3 của ông anh trai - kết nối qua zoom x6 sau đó mới tới linksys. nhưng theo như sơ đồ máy biểu diễn thì nó lại không như vậy. e nghĩ lẽ ra phải là 1 đường nối từ win7pro đến zoom x6 sau đó từ zoom x6 mới là 1 đường nối tới linksys chứ nhỉ. tại sao lại vậy trong khi em không cắm thẳng từ linksys tới win7pro ????


như bạn nghĩ là đúng rồi đó .mình thấy để nối mạng như bạn mong muốn đâu có gì là khó .
bạn chỉ cần làm như sau là ok

mạng thành phố cắm vào linksys ( tầng 2 ) lúc này bạn muốn cắm máy nào vào cổng 1234 của linksys thì cắm .linksys lúc này cũng chạy wifi ổn rồi .bây giờ kéo được dây mạng .một đầu cắm vào cổng số 4 của linksys một đầu kèo lên tầng 3 .
tại tầng ba này cắm dây mạng đó vào cổng wan của zoom x6 .còn lại các cổng 1234 thì bạn nối mới một máy tính bất kỳ .lúc này zoom x6 sẽ chạy được các cổng mạng lan .nhưng riêng wifi là ko có 
vấn đề là cần cấu hình lại cho zoom x6 là ok thôi .nên mình nghĩ là bạn đấu đúng rồi .chỉ là do cấu hình chưa đúng nên gây ra vậy thôi
bạn cấu hình lại cho zoom x6 đi.

[codemáy win7pro là máy ở tầng 3 của ông anh trai - kết nối qua zoom x6 sau đó mới tới linksys. nhưng theo như sơ đồ máy biểu diễn thì nó lại không như vậy. e nghĩ lẽ ra phải là 1 đường nối từ win7pro đến zoom x6 sau đó từ zoom x6 mới là 1 đường nối tới linksys chứ nhỉ. tại sao lại vậy trong khi em không cắm thẳng từ linksys tới win7pro][/code]

như trên hình ảnh thì win7pro nối với linksys .nối thế này cũng được nhưng ko hợp lý vì tốn dây mạng hơn .phải kéo từ tầng 3 xuống tầng 2 lấy mạng .vậy chi bằng nối win7pro vào cổng 1234 của zoom x6 hợp lý hơn .

mà mình xin nói với bạn .như nhà bạn vậy chỉ cần một điểm phát wifi là ok rồi .vì bán kính của nó lên đến 50m cơ .nên bạn cũng ko cần quan trọng phải mở rộng vùng phủ sóng .làm 2 điểm phát wifi cũng đâu có dùng 2 cái được .dùng cái này thì phải thôi cái kia mà 
mạng khỏe hay không là do gói cước đăng ký mà thôi .

----------


## xuanninh164

rất có thể bạn đã không kích hoạt wifi trong modem .bạn chú ý hai chỗ mình khoanh ô vuông nhé :

----------

